# 3 years and I'm back TTC #3.



## brandonsgirl

Hello Everyone :wave: 

I'm Jemma, I'm 25 and have two beautiful children ( DS aged 7 & DD aged 3). This site helped me so much when i was pregnant with my first baby years ago, and again with my second.. so i'm back :) 

Our little girl is now 3 years old and we're hoping to try for baby #3 after i get the implant removed later this month. 

I'd love to connect with you all :flower:

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thank you, I have so many emotions! I can't wait to start TTC.


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back Jemma

<3


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yay thank you! Cant wait to get this implant out now.. :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back and good luck TTC #3!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thank you. It's so exciting !!!


----------

